# Opinions Wanted on 2 Rifles



## 4 Car Garage (May 30, 2008)

1. Remington 770 - http://www.remington.com/products/firearms/centerfire/model-770/model-770.aspx

2. Savage Edge - http://www.savagearms.com/firearms/featured/#

3. Mossberg Trophy Hunter

Thoughts? Experiences? Which one out of the 3 would you pick?


----------



## bronc72 (Nov 25, 2008)

The 770 is horrible, try sliding the bolt in and out.


----------



## GIDEON (Mar 28, 2008)

http://www.winchesterguns.com/products/catalog/detail.asp?family=001C&mid=535109

This should answer that question


----------



## Swamp Monster (Jan 11, 2002)

Certainly not the 770!! And defininetly never the Mossberg!! The Savage Edge if I had to but that would take a backseat as well! Do yourself a favor and check out the T/C Venture.....$399 plus a $50 rebate right now and guaranteed to shoot MOA with factory ammo. The Mossy and ther 770 are not even in the same class as this gun. Another choice would be the Marlin XL7 bolt. I've seen these for $299 and they seem to be shooters.....plus they actually look like a real classic bolt action rifle unlike the 3 oddballs you mentioned. (the edge is not bad, but the 770/mossy are hideous looking).


----------



## Violator22 (Nov 10, 2004)

Barrels on the 770 and Mossberg are pressed in, not screwed into the receiver, that right there puts me off of them. Look for a Stevens 200 or an older Savage 10/110 if you are looking for a good shooter. Savage rifles out of the box accuracy is insanely good, plus i like the ugly reciever. Les


----------



## DEDGOOSE (Jan 19, 2007)

Edge the reviews on accuracy are outstanding


----------



## Newcub (May 26, 2010)

Savage all the way..


----------



## UNREEL (Jun 8, 2007)

Buddy of mine just picked up the Savage 111 combo in 7mag at Gander for $349. Of course he bought a Nikon Pro Staff for another $160 and threw the gimme scope on an old .22, which is about all they're good for. We spent a few hrs breaking it in, I will say it shoots as good as my A-Bolt, which I have invested twice as much. If I was in the market for an inexpensive deer rifle, that would be it. That 770 is a total pos, as well as anything Mossturd.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## mgarrett88 (Jan 17, 2007)

look for a good used 700 or a newer savage with the accu trigger. It will be worth the money!


----------



## glockman55 (Mar 9, 2006)

Out of the three you posted...Savage. and don't get too hyped on the accu trigger, they make some great after market triggers that are, IMO better and easy to install.


----------



## GrtWhtHntr (Dec 2, 2003)

I would NEVER buy a 770, they are garbage. I'd pass on the others as well. As someone else already mentioned, the T/C Venture is the best gun available right now for the money. After rebate, you're looking at about $350 which is in the ball park of the cheaper rifles you listed. It has a much smoother action, a far superior trigger, and amazing accuracy. I have one in .243 and I've been totally impressed with it.


----------



## Ranger Ray (Mar 2, 2003)

Swamp Monster said:


> Another choice would be the Marlin XL7 bolt. I've seen these for $299 and they seem to be shooters.....plus they actually look like a real classic bolt action rifle unlike the 3 oddballs you mentioned.


I won a Marlin XS7 .243 bolt action. Its not my Ruger or Browning but I must say I am impressed with the workmanship for the price it lists at.


----------



## 4 Car Garage (May 30, 2008)

Thanks for the help guys, I really appreciate it!


----------

